# differences in fur texture



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Completely normal! We have five and each feel different. Poppy is almost silky and soft, Aya is in the middle but gets dried skin, Gunner is rough and Charlie is like frizzzy, then we have Lottie that is a complete mixture! They all shed water from their coat as a golden should!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes definitely normal. One of my dogs has a pretty short coat, minimal feathering on his butt and tail areas only, no "ruff" around the neck, and his fur is very silky soft. The other dog has tons of fur, a little more course feeling, tons of feathering under his belly, on his butt and tail, and has a major "lion's mane" going on. 

I think its mostly based on genetics.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It's totally normal. Our two boys have completely different coat types. Tucker has a shorter, very soft/silky coat with really thick tail and rear end feathering that are super soft and very full. Tyson's adult coat is coming in much thicker and a little coarser than Tucker's. Genetics is a big factor in determining coat type.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

And if the ages under your sig are correct....your puppies still have a lot of growing to do and you'll see even more changes.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have 2 that are still pretty young (12 months and 9 months). They are already so different in coat texture. Jax is fluffier, coarser coat that sheds like crazy. Lucy had a softer less full, silky coat with feathering mostly at her tail and legs, but not nearly as "hairy" as Jax. She is a low shedder (thankfully).


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

My boy has quite a bit more coat then my girl. They both have nice full coats with a harsher top coat and a thick under coat. Lots of mane and feathering. The first pic is Darby and the second Kirby (actually they both have a lot of fur )


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I thought this was normal but it's always nice to have things confirmed by others.


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

Lestorm said:


> Completely normal! We have five and each feel different. Poppy is almost silky and soft, Aya is in the middle but gets dried skin, Gunner is rough and Charlie is like frizzzy, then we have Lottie that is a complete mixture! They all shed water from their coat as a golden should!


 
Five! I won't tell my kids that, we have two and they would add more if they had it their way.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

T Man said:


> Five! I won't tell my kids that, we have two and they would add more if they had it their way.


I would too, but I have DH as a control measure!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Not only can they have different adult coats, but each dog's coat will go through changes as they age and mature. A puppy coat is softer than an adult coat and a 3 year old's coat, in many cases, will not be the same at 3 as it will become at ages 8,9,10...
My bridge boy Sam had a thin soft puppy coat, by 3 he finally had his full 'big boy' coat with feathers galore. When he passed at 12, his coat was longer still, but had thinned a bit from it's full youthful undercoat.
Ike has just turned 3 and does not have the full coat my Sam had. He has a courser feeling coat with less undercoat but with lots of feathering and a nice ruff. I'm curious to see how Ike matures into his Golden years, as Sam's coat also darkened until his 8th year when he started graying.


----------

